# New fruit fly feeding system. with instructional pics



## mantisfu (Aug 14, 2007)

I have recieved a lot of questions about how the new feeding system I posted works. See the pictures below to get an idea of how it works.

The system is available by emailing me or through my site at Deadlymantis.com

Step 1, tapp flies to bottom of container and remove sponge stopper







Step 2, attach funnel adapter






Step 3, remove red cap and tap flies into any mantis habitat or vial. Repeat step 3 untill all mantis are fed.






Step 4, tap flies to bottom, remove funnel adapter and replace sponge.











This is a picture of the whole kit. The containers are reusable and you just alternate loading each container for continuous supplie of flies.






Email me with questions or comments [email protected]


----------



## OGIGA (Aug 14, 2007)

Pretty nifty. Just wondering, what is that container called?


----------



## mantisfu (Aug 14, 2007)

it is a fluit flie culture bottle. The design is good for shipping as it helps prevent the media from moving around so much, it produces a lot of flies. Not as much as a 32 oz culture, but it is more efficient.


----------



## sufistic (Aug 14, 2007)

Waiting for mine to arrive!


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

Interesting idea but it's basically the same thing I do with a small funnel that requires less steps. And then the funnel can be used to transfer the flies into the mantids container.


----------



## mantisfu (Aug 15, 2007)

The individual steps actually take about 2 seconds to attach the funnel addapter This allows you to use only one hand to feed, the other hand can be to open the lids, it works like a charm, my 8 and 6 year old boys use it to help out with the nymphs.


----------



## thebugwife (Aug 16, 2007)

I just use the funnel to fill the squeeze bottle!

Then you can use any culture, but I love those nifty fly culture bottles


----------



## Djoul (Aug 16, 2007)

So nice, and very good idea, my system is quite common, but yours is better !

I will try in this way, thanks


----------



## asdsdf (Aug 16, 2007)

How do they not produce a lot of flies? Is it because 32 oz. ones come with more?


----------



## mantisfu (Aug 16, 2007)

A 32oz comes with more, but unless you have a ton of nymphs at one time, This one makes enough. The 32oz ones usually have a lot of flys that just die and go to waste. Theis makes it more efficient so a lesser amount of media can last for months.


----------



## yen_saw (Aug 17, 2007)

Reggie that was a great idea. Glad to see more breeders putting in thought on this hobby. Will pm you on the 32 oz one i need to feed lot of nymphs your feeding system will help lazy guy like me!! By the way the other feeding system arrived safely i will check it out later today, thanks Reggie!


----------

